

Ask HN: Is the amazon app store a good idea for premium apps - scottcha

We have a premium priced app on the itunes store ($11.99: http://www.ullrlabs.com/solutions.html) and are getting ready to launch the android version.  My business partner is worried about the pricing model there.  Does anyone have experience with the amazon store (or other stores) for apps priced in this range?  Have you had good or bad experiences and why?  Any recommendations on things to watch out for before launching?
======
pyamparala
Scott, the price is definitely on the higher side but at the same time you
seem to be serving a very niche market so it might work.

In terms of pricign I would actually look at the competitors. If the
competitors have more or less the same functionality then it might make sense
to try to match your competitor price.

If you don't have a competitor then $11.99 seems fine. Amazon app store is not
a bad choice if you are looking for higher conversions but amazon app store is
bad for discoverability. So if you have a good existing channel for gettign
users exposed to your app then amazon app store might be better for you.

Another thing you need to keep in mind is that amazon app store high
conversions are only for US users AFAIK.

